# Sorry, but this is another Entry-level Reccomendation thread...HELP!



## phanzo (Feb 12, 2011)

Howdy folks,
So after a decent amount of research I have decided that I need some advice from the experts. My dad is looking to get his AV set up in his new house and has assigned me with the chore of finding the best products for him (in the entry-level range). I do Hotel AV for a living, but Home Theater is sort of out of my realm. So here's what we're looking for:

He has 5 cutouts in his ceiling for speakers which the homebuilder already ran power for. He also has 2 slots outside for speakers with a separate audio control, already wired (just no speakers). The living room where the main setup has 11ft ceilings with the speaker holes 10ft apart. The TV is hung on the wall in a cutout section, not sure if that matters. I dont have the exact size of the room but it is pretty large as the dining room and kitchen all sort of flow together.

He doesn't want/need a crazy setup, just something so that he can have HDMI running to the TV/DirecTV, composite or component for the Wii, and the ability to play music through the speakers as well. So we just need some good entry-level in-ceiling speakers and a decent receiver (preferably one that will last him a good 4-5 years (although he is stubborn, so I can't convince him of spending a ton on ANYTHING, so nothing more than a couple hundred bucks).

I'm not quite sure of the outdoor situation and if I need to have a receiver that has 2 zones (even though the outside speakers are wired to an outdoor volume control). I am hoping to be able to have the choice of playing the same audio both outside & inside as well as separate (so he can listen to tunes outside while momma watches TV inside). I would like to have the center channel speaker setup to perform as an actual center channel as I know that when music is mixed in 5.1, the on-screen dialog is sent to the center channel (although if it doesn't make THAT much of a difference, I dont think he will even notice). As far as a sub goes, it would be nice to have, but that may be something that he can just add at a later date. I dont think they thump too many movies, so it's not very high up on their concerns, plus the open floor plan worries me about the dining room and kitchen being filled with low frequencies since they travel further while the mids and highs are more focused in the living room. (If that makes sense) :gulp:

Anyway, I hope this helps give a description of what we need. I have no problem answering any other questions although my parents live over an hour away from me so I can really just pop on by to check things out (although he will do it for me if necessary). Like I said, I have been doing research but he's driving me insane with needing things IMMEDIATELY so I'm resorting to this. I apologize for his stubbornness lddude:

Thanks a bunch!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Something like the Onkyo TX-NR708 or the predecessor TX-SR707 would fit the bill nicely and both are available heavily discounted from Accessories4less. Many of us have purchased B-Stock or Refurbished AVR's from them and for the most part it has been quite positive experience while saving a great deal of money and allowing those on a fixed budget to get into an AVR in a much higher price range for the same amount as an entry level AVR. The 707 retails for 900 Dollars and is available for under 400 Dollars there last time I looked for instance.

As for In Wall Speakers, this is one of the fastest growing segment in the industry with most Brands offering In Wall's. While there are major acoustic disadvantages to In Walls, the WAF is so high that it is a runaway Train.
I recommend your Client going to Audition some In Walls to get an idea of what Brands they like.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## phanzo (Feb 12, 2011)

Cool, thanks for the recommendations. I definitely think he would benefit from looking at different speakers, but he's one of those stubborn guys who would just say, "I dont really care...you know better than I do." Or "well how 'bout these Bose ones?" LOL.

Anyone else have any suggestions for me? Some entry-level in ceiling speakers for an indoor 5.1 setup and an outdoor stereo set and a good solid receiver that wont break the back but will have the inputs to hold him over for a while?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The problem is most Entry Level AVR's do not offer Multi Zones. Something like the TX-SR707 would work well and is available heavily discounted from Accessories4less.
For In Wall's, check out Paradigm, Def Tech, and Niles just to name a few.


----------



## sga2 (Nov 14, 2009)

Jungle Jack said:


> While there are major acoustic disadvantages to In Walls, the WAF is so high that it is a runaway Train.


+1


What's your budget? "A couple hundred bucks" for the whole shebang, or just the speakers? And are we talking $200 (gonna be really hard) or $500 (a little easier) for speakers?

Regards,
sga2


----------



## mickeyharlow (Feb 26, 2011)

Budget is important but speakers are even more important. You can get cheap in-ceiling speakers that sound like you are on train platform or you can spend most of the budget on the speakers and get fairly decent speakers. Important to audition your speakers but remember they will always sound better in the controlled environment of the store. Check if they have an audition policy in your home. That is where you really need to audition the speakers. 

You might want to find an AV installer that has these speakers. I believe they will allow you to try them in your home.

http://www.noble-fidelity.com/default.aspx


----------



## phanzo (Feb 12, 2011)

sga2 said:


> +1
> 
> 
> What's your budget? "A couple hundred bucks" for the whole shebang, or just the speakers? And are we talking $200 (gonna be really hard) or $500 (a little easier) for speakers?
> ...


I'm thinking his budget is likely more on the $500 range for speakers and $200-300 for AVR. So it seems the consensus is really to spend the bulk amount of budgeted cash on speakers instead of AVR, is that right?


----------



## mickeyharlow (Feb 26, 2011)

phanzo said:


> I'm thinking his budget is likely more on the $500 range for speakers and $200-300 for AVR. So it seems the consensus is really to spend the bulk amount of budgeted cash on speakers instead of AVR, is that right?


I think that you need to take him to an audio store to hear the various speakers that you are considering. It is the only way that he can make the decision on what speakers to use. 

You should not make the decisions for him. He may not be happy with your decision because of his budget constraints. He needs to make his own decisions as to cost vs. sound quality. It also applies to the AVR.


----------

